# Uniswap Clone - Launch A DeFi Platform Like Uniswap



## Tom Oliver (Oct 5, 2022)

Uniswap clone is a pre-engineered solution that allows one to build their own decentralized exchange (DEX)  platform like Uniswap. This DEX platform allows one to swap or trade their cryptocurrencies in a decentralized way, which means there is no presence of third parties or intermediaries to access the transactions or trading processes. 

Visit here: https://www.appdupe.com/uniswap-clone


----------

